# M&M Molder Planer



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

At first I thought it was a joke then I looked at it and realized it wasn't. Has anyone ever heard of these? I think it is a cool peice of machinery.I was even thinking about looking into it. I would think the only thing is the availabilityof the cutters for it.

http://binghamton.craigslist.org/tls/2968649816.html


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

*I'd buy it.*

If I were you and if it's not sold yet, I'd grab it. If I myself wasn't three light years away I'd zip over on a Segway singing happy tunes the entire trip, pick it up and zip back. 

Here's pics/description on OWWM. They look so cool all cleaned up, and it looks like it takes standard cutters available from a variety of sources.

http://vintagemachinery.org/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=3536


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

Talked to the seller and it is in need of a motor and only comes with the straight knives. W&H seems to be interchangeable as far as knives, it is the other parts that might be needed to bring it up to a fully functioning molder that I am looking at. Then guy got it as partial payment for work that he did for someone. He stated that it looks like it was never used. If I am able to use the grizzly 1 1/2 hp I have for it and knives arent a problem I just might buy this piece and turn it into a project to kill some time.


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

joesbucketorust said:


> If I were you and if it's not sold yet, I'd grab it. If I myself wasn't three light years away I'd zip over on a Segway singing happy tunes the entire trip, pick it up and zip back.
> 
> Here's pics/description on OWWM. They look so cool all cleaned up, and it looks like it takes standard cutters available from a variety of sources.
> 
> http://vintagemachinery.org/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=3536


LOL Looks like you made my mind up for me Joe :thumbsup:


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

well that settles it.... It is mine put the segway back in the garage joe :laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## autre (Jul 12, 2011)

There had better be a follow-up to this one.

-Let me reword that-

Gee, I hope there's a follow-up story to this thread 'cause it's really got my curiosity!


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

We're gonna need some follow up pics. That is a neat tool. I'm sure the grizzly motor you have will work, it's just a matter of throwing some knives in there. That's a great find.


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

I got a response from W&H and if it is a 2 knife set up I can get parts for it. If it is a 4 knife then I cant get anything for it. So I have to check up on that before it go all the way out there and find out I cant do anything with it but surface plane.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*check here also*

http://woodmastertools.com/


http://www.woodmastermoldingknives.com/


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

Well here is the update. Sorry for the delay I have been out of the area for work. I have to break the news that I am not able to use it for what I want to. Cant get knives for it at all even calling woodmaster. So that dream is a bust


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm sure that knives are out there it will just take some looking. Since I might have talked you into buying it - if you can't use it shoot me a PM and if we can find a cheap way to ship it I'd buy it off you.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*It's gone...?*

binghamton craigslist > for sale / wanted > tools - by owner 
http://binghamton.craigslist.org/tls/2968649816.html
*This posting has been deleted by its author.*
*(The title on the listings page will be removed in just a few minutes.)*

Who bought it?


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

*I thought you had it?*

I thought John bought it when the ad first showed up, but now that he's had time to look he can't find cutters for it so I offered to buy it off of him since I feel guilty for talking him into buying it (I still think cutters are out there, they'll just take more time to find.)


----------



## milos (Jun 14, 2013)

*Anyone still interested?*

I was the person that bought this little planer with a plan of using it but I never did.

If anyone is interested, or you know someone that is please let me know. 

I live in 13901 and maybe we can work something out.

Thank you
Milos


----------

